# SRCA employment questions



## Iowamedic (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, 
I am looking into working with the SRCA and wanted to hear both good and bad things from people who have been over there.  I have read a few of the posts and most of them are negative.  They are also fairly dated.  I am looking for some current information and opinions about the area and the service.

Thanks, 

Evan


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 3, 2011)

The situation has not changed, most opinions are still the same.

The fact that SRCA cannot maintain a working relationship with ANY of their contracted air medical providers should be a strong sign for any potential applicant. Just remember this, it's their rules in their land. They can and will do whatever they want and there isn't a damn thing you can do about it.

Proceed with caution and due diligence.


----------



## Iowamedic (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Do you think it is just as bad if you are working the streets.  A lot of the negative info that I saw was about a contract with a flight company but there isn't a lot of information about people who ran in a rig. 

Is there any other companies that offer international contracts to work for a year or so?   I am very interested in working overseas but don't want to risk not getting paid or working in unsafe environments.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2011)

Check Schultz's blog stocked to the top of this forum. Of he multiple ground medics I know that went abroad, he is the only one I'm aware of that served his entire contract. 

Along the way he worked endless hours, was in multiple collisions while working, got stuck by a dirty needle, and assaulted. I believe he even had a gun pulled on him.  You can read his blog for all of the details.

Personally, I think you can make far more money domestically if you're willing to relocate and work long hours. 

Good luck!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Aug 3, 2011)

Although his blog was never updated after few posts, did wtengel not serve his full contract?


----------



## Iowamedic (Aug 4, 2011)

How do I get to the blog you were talking about?  schultz blog??


----------



## Iowamedic (Aug 4, 2011)

cont.... I guess I am looking for information on the problems that people had with the company itself.  I understand that living in this area I would have to deal with more violence and different rules.  I think thats a given.  Are most peoples problems with the company itself or with the people and government of saudi arabia??


----------



## RealMedic (Aug 4, 2011)

*SA work*

Hi Iowa Medic,
Try Helen Zeigler out of Toronto or just google some Saudi medic gigs. I think Qatar was recently hiring. These are non war zones and for a first time over seas EMS gig a nice starter. The KFNGH now King Abdulaziz City hospital is very good for trauma and they got a decent compound (nurses suk ha ha) for employees. Good luck !


----------



## Iowamedic (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I think Qatar is looking more desirable.  I haven't found anyone who has ems jobs in Qatar.  Do you know of any companies that have or had contracts there?  I have only found 2 companies that offer paramedic jobs overseas, SRCA and Helen Zeigler.  Helen Zeigler is must more appealing but they only offer single-status contracts and my wife was going to accompany me.


----------



## RealMedic (Aug 5, 2011)

Gonna be tough to find other than single status contract so you can take your wife. One thing some other medics did though was go over on a single status contract, then network and get their wifes employed and worked it that way. It's doable that way but ya got to get on the ground and make some contacts there as well. You might try giving calimedic a pm and see if he can advise on Qater as he works there and has some contacts. (He might make ya read his book though haw haw) anyway, give it a shot. Good luck buddy!


----------



## AnglianPara (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello there,

I saw this blog via the web because I wanted to find some 'inside' info on the SRCA. I applied to it months ago and each week, keep getting told .. we will be making you offer soon ........
What is definition of soon ..?? LOL

I am interested in the job because the city and area has new HEMS setup and reportedly has volume multi-system trauma, motor vehicle etc. Not wishing harm on anyone - but that would be a good place to develop and improve skills. The chance of big trauma jobs in the UK are rare, so skill levels deteriorate. 

Anyway - my question is; what are the employers like? What are the actual conditions working there?
How is it for expats, particularly family?? (Wife, children and dog)

Any feedback appreciated



Thanks


----------



## Goose911 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Answer's to Qustions*

As for EMS in Qatar and Saudi Arabia, here are the facts as of today:

*Qatar*
- Hospital based EMS service (Hamad Medical Corporation) that provides ALS and BLS service to the entire country of Qatar (not that big really). They also have a dedicated HEMS unit that is staffed with American and European pilots and is a good HEMS program. Most of the management are Aussie, UK, South African and a Kiwi! All good people. Qatar is a nice place to live and is safe.  

Saudi Arabia (Riyadh)
-SRCA runs ground ambulances and ALS response cars. These are staffed with everything from first year EMT students to doctors from Syria and other arab countries. Not the best reputation or organziational management. As for the HEMS, be careful, still lots of worries about safety and future plans. The SRCA does have a history or payment problems, but lately have been paying on-time. 

Overall the Middle East (GCC) is a nice place to live and work. The travel benefits are great, tax free money, and a culture experciece like no other. This place is best for singles, but families and couples can make it work if you plan ahead (schooling cost are very high). 

My best advice, if you come, you live everyday not knowing what the next brings. This is just the way around here, so be flexible. 

Cheers,
Goose


----------



## AnglianPara (Aug 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Goose,

It is helpful - many thanks for that.

As for organisation - if the recruitment process is anything to judge ... ... LOL

but, the work I do already is subject to flexibility. I am not worried about me so much   but I am concerned about introducing my family to potentially unhappy/insecure place if the company is not too reliable.

I will just wait to hear back from them - then go from there I guess

Cheers


----------



## amralsadek (Aug 20, 2011)

*The difference*

That's the difference between Saudi Arabia & UAE. 

UAE immediately hires the best western company to take over a project completely including management which makes it a lot easier dealing with expats. That's why you rarely hear these negative feedback from people working in UAE. 

Unfortunately our experience with Saudi Arabia is that, for the last 30 years and still till now, they require keeping the management in Saudi's hands, even if the experience is limited. This causes all the negative experience we've been reading on these forums.


----------



## WTEngel (Aug 20, 2011)

It has been Ramadan since around the first of August. Don't expect anything for at least another two weeks when Ramadan ends. Even then, expect at least another two weeks for everyone to get situated again. By that time, they will be in full swing to plan for Hajj which will be about 6 to 8 weeks away. 

This is a bad time of year to try and get anything done in the Middle East, especially Saudi. Once Ramadan hits, everything kind of takes a much slower pace (even slower than usual for that region) as they run up to Hajj, and then after Hajj, they will begin a more productive cycle. That was my experience at least.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 23, 2011)

Speed is not in the Saudi language.  Most things are Insh'Allah.

SARCS has a "physician" from Syria who when I left in 2005 was working as an EMT. 

IIRC, their first ALS rig was Medic-1. 

As of 2005 they did not have a Arabic word for Paramedic.

I saw the first "Paramedic" license and it said Advanced Nurse on it.

SANGHA, is military.  Good pay, live on a co-ed compound.  Good equipment.  Paramedics were from US, Canada and SA all well trained.  Anything big, like the police station bombing  and we would be summoned by SARCS.  We also backed them up in the Naseem district.  Nasty, NASTY accidents on the Dammam Highway, I think that is the right highway, by the soccer stadium in Riyadh.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 23, 2011)

hahaha ya it was crazy! I wrote the blog just for fun about the work itself mainly for non EMS people. I did not get into the politics of anything. I will say the work itself is absolutely crazy, it can be dangerous depending on where your assigned and what you let your driver and the police get away with. I had fun and I have no regrets about going... but as stated it was no walk in the park and its not for everyone.

 If you have any questions feel free to private message me. 
Bye the way just to update everyone. I got my HIV test results back today from those dirty needel sticks, the last one was about 6 months ago and I am negative! I can sleep well at night again!

http://mikerockssaudi.blogspot.com



MMiz said:


> Check Schultz's blog stocked to the top of this forum. Of he multiple ground medics I know that went abroad, he is the only one I'm aware of that served his entire contract.
> 
> Along the way he worked endless hours, was in multiple collisions while working, got stuck by a dirty needle, and assaulted. I believe he even had a gun pulled on him.  You can read his blog for all of the details.
> 
> ...


----------



## MMiz (Aug 24, 2011)

schulz said:


> hahaha ya it was crazy! I wrote the blog just for fun about the work itself mainly for non EMS people. I did not get into the politics of anything. I will say the work itself is absolutely crazy, it can be dangerous depending on where your assigned and what you let your driver and the police get away with. I had fun and I have no regrets about going... but as stated it was no walk in the park and its not for everyone.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to private message me.
> Bye the way just to update everyone. I got my HIV test results back today from those dirty needel sticks, the last one was about 6 months ago and I am negative! I can sleep well at night again!
> ...


Good to hear!  I really enjoyed reading about your experiences in your blog.  Any idea what's next?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure Matt. I have been taking some much needed time off and am chasing some girl around the world right now haha. Once I am done with that I might look into UAE, I had something possibly there, but I am still unsure.


----------

